# Mp2801 Unbranded



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Curious about something. A thread sparked me to make an internal comparison between an unbranded piece on fleabay right now and the branded MP2801. Same dial just unbranded. I know the ones right from O&W use a metal spacer and a gasket on the inside of the caseback to press down on the spacer to hold the movement tight. I think the balance wheel is different too gold vs. not gold. Also note the missing case gasket, not to be confused with caseback gasket. Whole thing could be my imagination though!

Here are the internals of the unbranded one out of Switzerland. Only reason I am making this is because I really don't have a lot of trust for that seller, a seller of frankens sometimes but not really a fair statement, just when it comes to their statement on NOS pieces

The ebay one










The ones I have in hand


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I bought a "NOS" MP from Trias in '07. I would say the the Ronda-Matic movement was NOS but the rest is from East Asia. The 1 jewel movement keeps time when it chooses to run. 










The insides tell the story.

Later,

William


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Earlier models of the O&W MP2801 used a slightly thinner case and a plastic spacer. The profile on the bezel and the crown are also different.


----------

